# British School of Lanzarote



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi there, does any know of anyone who sends their children to this particular school? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Adele


----------



## gtinlanz (May 21, 2011)

Hi. Our lad Jake went to the BSL for 8 years. only leaving to take his A levals (they only go up to IGSEs) all in all its a good school ,with polite,respectful kids. Uniforms are worn,teachers are called "miss and sir". A buddy system was in place ,where smaller younger ones are given a older "buddy" to show them the ropes and even read to them and just help through the school day.
The bursar Mrs Keys can be a bit of a Dictator ,but if you can handle her then your kids will do well and make good friends,and as the saying goes " it's not what you know it's who you know" with Jake just returned from 18 months unemployed in the UK, he now has a full time job ,which on a island with 25%+ unemployment, is not too bad.


----------

